# Super smokey, sexy, gold, black and purple!



## uh_oh_disco (Oct 3, 2008)

Does anybody else love Autumn purple because these three colours are ALWAYS in the shops? Well I do! I took these pics a while ago, but never got around to posting them up.

YOU WILL NEED
Black eyeliner (pencil and liquid) (UD "Zero",Prestige liquid eyeliner)
Black eyeshadow (Fyrinnae "Harlequin")
Dark purple eyeshadow (Fyr. "Oberon")
Bright purple eyeshadow (MAC "Violet" pigment)
Gold eyeshadow (I think I used Fyr. "Bastet)
Eyeshadow primer (UDPP)
Golden highlight (MAC "Vanilla" pigment)
Tape
Face makeup as usual
Nudey lipstick/ gloss (Custom compact)

METHOD
1) Prime the eyes as usual and apply tape lightly from where your eyebrow ends to the outer eye.






2) Fill in the lid and just past the crease with black pencil eyeliner - don't be scared! I know it looks awful at first, but trust me, it makes a fabulous base and deepens eyeshadow.





At this point you should look super sexy.




*cough*

3) Apply your highlight above where the black stops and lightly blend the shape away, just to soften the edges.





4) Now apply your gold to the inner lid/ crease.





5) Apply purple to the outer lid and black to the outer crease. Blend!





6) Now peel off the tape gently to reveal one super straight and flashy line.





7) Apply liquid eyeliner with a flick, as usual.





8) Apply bright purple and black to the lower lashline, as shown. Smallangle brushes are ace for this!





9) Apply pencil eyeliner to the waterline and set it with black eyeshadow so it doesn't budge!





10) Curl and mascara those lashes! OR apply falsies, whichever you prefer.





11) Apply your foundation as usual, I prefer a liquid formula because they're so easy to blend and give a brilliant finish.





12) Suck in your cheeks and apply your contour, this could be a shade 2 tones darker than your foundation or just your blush applied darker. This amps up your cheekbones.





13) SMILE! And then apply your blush to the apples of your cheek and blend downwards into your contour.





14) Now buff in your finsihing powder for a natural looking, soft finish.





15) Fill in your eyebrows. I use eyeshadow (2 tones lighter for dark hair, 2 tones darker for light hair) and clear mascara to set them in place.





16) Apply a nude lippy or gloss.Now you're finished! Enjoy!















I hope you found that useful/ inspirational! Enjoy!


----------



## marreyes38 (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW it turned out great...i was a big skeptical because the pencil as a base looked a bit messy...but great job!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lovin the red hair, and this is so pretty!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 3, 2008)

That was nice, I like it! 

Oberon looks like a gorge ous purple


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 4, 2008)

Wonderful job!  Your looks are so creative!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 4, 2008)

I have to say, I LOVE your style. prbly said it before, but everything about your "look" is just awesome!

sweet tut!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 4, 2008)

wow! i liked that!


----------



## iamadreamer (Oct 4, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## n_c (Oct 8, 2008)

How in the world did i miss this?!?!? You did an excellent job


----------



## Sushi. (Oct 8, 2008)

super gorgeous as usual, 
thanks for this hun, its very helpful!!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 8, 2008)

Fabulous as always !


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 8, 2008)

Your makeup is always awesome. No exception here.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Oct 8, 2008)

omg this is soooo sexy! i love this look! and seems really simple (especially since i sorta suck at doing a smokey eye, hehehe)...ps: i LOVE your red hair! what dye did you use?


----------



## Nemo (Oct 9, 2008)

That is awesome. I love this look. It looks so good on you. Thank you for sharing!!! I can't wait to try!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 12, 2008)

Pretty!  Pretty!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome! I love that hair color on you!


----------

